# your loft set ups.



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

How many loft sections do you folks have- One for cocks and breeding during breeding season, one for hens, one for young birds, one for old birds, ect. If you folks could explain your set up so to speak and rationale behind how you have your lofts set up and sectioned that would be very helpful to me- or can add something that relates to the inside of the loft that I didn't ask. THanks Keystonepaul


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

three, one for breeding, one for just weaned young birds and the third is the team. when I do not have any young birds I just open the door between and let them have both sections. a section for young weaned birds is really a huge help, they stay safer in thier own section once they are out of the nest.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

I have 2 sections in my main loft (youg birds and breeders) and then i have a separate one for my flyers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

usually its one for cocks which is the breeding section ,one for hens to give them a break after breeding season and one for youngbirds which is the racing team  but you can have more then 1 youngbird section depending on how many birds your going to raise in a year .. check out Lovebirds home page she has the best setup ever so take a wander around there 
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/PAGE1.html


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you all, my loft is forming in my mind and will get on paper soon. I was going to build from scratch, but will probably move my chickens around a bit and take a big chunk of thier building. I'm probably looking at 160 to 200 square feet of an existing building that I can get up and running pretty quickly as oppossed to building from the ground up. I would have a six year old helper so that would speed the work along (right???) . I plan to have things ready in the next month so I can get some birds to breed (have hatched pheasant, turkey, and chickens from egg in the incubator and under broodies so I have some experience though squeakers are a bit different than what I've raised). and have a place to put some squeakers I'll purchase from some other people if available. Well see. Lokota, I've spent some time wandering around Lovebirds website- what a help. Thanks again folks, Keystonepaul


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

keystone if you can make anything close to lovebirds setup you are going in the right direction for your birds and yourself cuz her set up is the bomb if you ask me  the more room the better is the rule of thumb


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been to Renee's house and I love her loft(s)  The only problem I would have is trying to catch the young birds in that big ole loft, haha. But I guess that's one reason she crates them up at night.
My young bird loft is small (or it feels like it when you go in it), but it works great I think. I guess we'll see for sure when the races come  But it's insulated and has a couple spiffy additions that makes it great. I love my loft  Now I just need a new old bird loft and breeder loft, so the old one can go back to the chickens like it was originally


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gosh, ya'll are talkin' bout me and I didn't even know it!!! LOL
Thanks for all the kind things you said. 
Becky's right. My loft is big. Sometimes TOO big.......and it IS hard to catch the birds. Right she is again when she says I catch my birds at night. 
But, IMO, the more room you have and the more sections you have, the better off you will be.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I just went to lovebirds site, what a loft. They did a really great job. 

Paul, Can't wait for you to start up, show us pictures and I'm sure the 6 year old will be a big help. min


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep he'll be a "BIG" er.....help.........yep that's it... help... just kidding, he's actually pretty good with the dogs and the chickens. Some times I'll be in the yard and here the rooster crow a bunch before I realize it's actually my son letting the chickens know he "speaks" there language. he'll be a good supervisors or foreman some day, "Dad, the you have to change the chickens water'" "Dad, you have to buy more feed your running low" "Dad, you have to clean the water containers on your day offs" Dad, do you think we should bring the brood hen and her eggs inside" Dad, are you gonna check on the chicks before you go to bed... and on and on. He's a great little boy with a great big ole heart though I may be a little biased. Keystonepaul


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Gosh, ya'll are talkin' bout me and I didn't even know it!!! LOL
> Thanks for all the kind things you said.
> Becky's right. My loft is big. Sometimes TOO big.......and it IS hard to catch the birds. Right she is again when she says I catch my birds at night.
> But, IMO, the more room you have and the more sections you have, the better off you will be.


You have an amazing loft. its made me feel like my loft is a closet or a shoe box size two infant WOW
Bill


----------

